# What's cooking today?



## mike w (Aug 13, 2016)

I've got brisket on since 0400 and some sausage chubs for breakfast. Figured I might get to see the meteor shower but there was too much cloud cover. 













IMG_20160813_061327.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 13, 2016






Taking advantage of the morning to cold smoke my belly bacon again. I got 7.5 hours of smoke yesterday. After a rest in the fridge overnight ive got them on some hickory pellets.












IMG_20160812_200005.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 13, 2016






So far I am REALLY liking the cold smoking. It is alot easier and much less fuel intensive. I'm keeping notes for the next batch. 

Despite the fircast saying its supposed to be a nice day I've got my fingers crossed for no rain. Lots of grey clouds just rolled in


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2016)

Mike how are you liking your new toy? 

Bit like a kid on Christmas Day!!!

Brisket looks good so far, are you going to wrap it or leave it as it is?


----------



## mike w (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm really loving it! I told my wife I need to make a trip to costco to buy a few kilos of cheese tomorrow haha. 

The brisket stalled at 140 IT about an hour ago. I have 6 hours of cooking time left so I'm going to foil it now. I don't want to chance the stall taking 5 hours to get past since I have a water pan in there. 

This brisket is 9lbs and I injected it with the smoked rib bone broth I made last week. Simple rub of black pepper,golden caster sugar, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, ginger, and chili powder (american version) and some herbs de provence. I salted it two days ago and its been resting in the fridge since then. 













IMG_20160813_094728.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 13, 2016






Ideally it hits 203F by 2pm and I can put it in a faux cambro for two hours to rest before slicing and serving.


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking great so far Mike


----------



## mike w (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## mike w (Aug 13, 2016)

IMG_20160813_160952.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 13, 2016





Finished product 11 hours at 225F smoked with hickory and 1 hour rest in the faux cambro.
Nice smoke ring sorry I don't have a sliced picture it went quickly. Served with salt roasted potatoes and salad. 
I made a tomato based BBQ sauce for it that was tangy and sweet.

Since I forgot to put the pork butt on this morning ive got about 3 kg to grind into sausage. Already have pulled pork in the freezer so I'm going to make a longuisa with cure #1 and hot smoke it. I don't have any casings to I'm going to form 1lb chubs with some cling film. That's tomorrows project.


----------

